# First Squ. hunt and rabbit ?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

tomarow in lou of going turkey hunting im going to hunt those little gray creatures, do you have to field dress them too? or jsut baggum and bring them to grandma?

and as for rabbits how do u tell the summer/fall snowshoe from the legal cottontail?

in ohio we can only take cotton tails, but i hear they look verry similar


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

If you shoot a squirrel in the head you don't have to gut it right away,
As for a shotgun as soon as you get it I would gut it to have the best meat :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I strongly believe that the sooner you can get the guts out of ANY animal, the better the meat will taste. But that's just one opinion. I have never seen the advantage of letting any animal cool with the guts in.


----------

